# We present Fogg's Famous Sauce - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape

Hey guys it taken awhile but it's finally available to purchase here:
http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/foggs-famous-sauce


Fogg's Famous Sauce is being launched at the introductory price of only R220 for 50ml for a limited time only. 

We can't wait for you to try it and would like to thank everyone for their support and interest over the past couple of months leading up to the launch 

Here we go:









*At First Flight (50ml)*

Fogg’s personal take on traditional custard . A combination of vanilla blends, custard with subtle notes of cookie and hazelnut make this a dessert vapers treat. A complex vape but not overbearing, easily becoming an all day vape. Take to the clouds with At First Flight.

70VG / 30PG

Alcohol Free

50ml

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/foggs-famous-sauce/products/foggs-at-first-flight






*The Deli Express (50ml)*

Fogg’s presents its guilty cinnamon treat. This well known breakfast pastry is a sweet combination of cinnamon and sugar with Fogg’s secret frosted glazing. Simple yet delicious and one set to become a firm favourite in your daily rotation. Get on board The Deli Express.

70 VG / 30PG

Alcohol Free

50ml

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/foggs-famous-sauce/products/copy-of-foggs-the-deli-express


Happy Vaping Guys !!!


----------



## Yiannaki

@Sir Vape - are you only bringing this in in 6mg?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape

First batch is 6mg. 0,3 and 12 will be added soon.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

Wow! Great pricing for a 50ml!
Well done @Sir Vape 
You guys

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Phillip4517

Hi, I am very disappointed in my istick 50w had it a month and a half and it is dead and sir vape don't get back to me. 
What can I do?


----------



## Sir Vape

Hi Phillip 

Craig has been in contact with you regarding your iStick. I even spoke to you about so not sure what above is about.

Anyway we will phone you right now

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BigGuy

@Phillip4517 please check your email.

a courier was dispatched. I am looking into why he has not collected the item as yet below you will find your waybill number and we use THE COURIER GUY


Hi your waybill for collection is TCG 5384969


Regards

Sir Vape

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor

When would 3MG be added for Fogg's Sauce?

Thanks,
Matthew


----------



## BigGuy

in about 2 weeks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor

BigGuy said:


> in about 2 weeks



Thank you


----------



## Sir Vape

Fogg's is back on the shelf 




http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/foggs-famous-sauce

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BigAnt

Waiting on 0mg

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Hey Big Ant will have 0 and 3mg ready around 2 weeks or so. Also adding 2 new flavs to the Fogg's line.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## BigAnt

Sir Vape said:


> Hey Big Ant will have 0 and 3mg ready around 2 weeks or so. Also adding 2 new flavs to the Fogg's line.


Thanks will keep an eye out for it. 
@Sir Vape any news on the Teleos juice and please tell me you will have some 0mg


----------



## skola

I hope I can survive two weeks without buying any new juices. Really want to try everything from this range. 
PS: The new bottles are still very cool 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Viashen

Just ordered one of each, can't wait now


----------



## Sir Vape

Thank's Viashen

First batch of Fogg's almost sold out 

A new batch will be available this week and 2 new flavs will be added at the end of the month.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## skola

Sir Vape said:


> Thank's Viashen
> 
> First batch of Fogg's almost sold out
> 
> A new batch will be available this week and 2 new flavs will be added at the end of the month.


3mg???

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Al3x

Sir Vape said:


> Thank's Viashen
> 
> First batch of Fogg's almost sold out
> 
> A new batch will be available this week and 2 new flavs will be added at the end of the month.


0mg and 3mg hopefully.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Viashen

Sir Vape said:


> Thank's Viashen
> 
> First batch of Fogg's almost sold out
> 
> A new batch will be available this week and 2 new flavs will be added at the end of the month.



Just wanted to say i'm loving "At First Flight", ordered 2 more bottles of the stuff last night 

Pricing is great and the juice is excellent. A very good combo. Well done

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## HPBotha

**** REPOSTED FROM JUICE REVIEW ****


​So uncle Phineus and his Fogg's Sauce showed up on my desk this Tuesday -- and DAAAAAMN what a surprise!!!

1st note is that of great value - i mean 50ml for so little ZA$! great value. The best smelling and most vaped has to be First Flight! Ironic as the previous bottle fopa had so much drama with their first flight, lol.

But ultimately the vanilla cream is super smooth and well defined. I am struggling to find an all day vape and between the FF and Deli they make a good combo. At our Vape Cabal meet up Wednesday we had both for tasters, and top honours went constantly to First Flight! Back in the office on Tuesday the bottle's where inspected and all the girls in the office were immediately asking who brought waffles! It really does smell that good!

*First Flight*
The vape is, as earlier stated, smooth - very smooth. Flavour is vanilla, cream, and some baked goods. I can see that this can easily be a great mix base for experimental vape concoctions. for example First Flight + chocolate, or blueberry muffin something or other. ooog strawberry would go great with FF, some breakfast juice might just as well be knocked up a notch! and again 50ml.....dammit damn clever!! A vanilla cream vape might sound bland, but it is so smooth and consistent!!! Flavour preference is of course subjective so dont go by my preferences alone. get a bottle, vape it, and decide for yourself.

Flavour: 4/5
Throat hit: 3/5
Will I buy again factor: 4.5/5
Will I vape 7ml in BF mode: 4/5

*Deli Express*
The Deli (reads Dell on a quick glance) is a decidedly cinnamon vape. but wait, not just cinnamon - again baked goods and none of the irritating cinnamon overkill. In fact the overkill of cinnamon never creeps up. It is a great vape in that on a dripper long vape sessions add a caramel flavour that just continuously pop up. In a tank the creamy cinnamon just keeps refreshing over and over, never overpowering the pallet. personally - having cinnamon vapes all day for the last few months, both from a local Cabal member's vapes and that of Complex Chaos...both in excess of 300ml over 2 months... Deli Express gives the best delivery of cinnamon. As with FF, the smoothness is perfect!

Flavour: 4/5
Throat hit: 3.5/5
Will I buy again factor: 4/5
Will I vape 7ml in BF mode: 3.5/5

Now please understand that 50ml is a large volume, even with the Vape Cabal enjoying the tasters, and it is now Sunday evening i am pretty much at the end of the Deli bottle. and predict the coming to see the end of the FF bottle!!!

BTW. had a whatsapp conversation with the boys at SirVape --- and the 70VG juice are all 2x filtered.

*Regarding packaging:*

Presentation is very good, no ostentatious colouring or graphics or labels, it is not garish at all. Great bottle to carry around - and i for one like the fact that it is not a dripper bottle! it can easily be used to decant into a daily dripper bottle. 1st perception of the bottle fits in perfectly with the old timey look and feel that is linked with the Sir Vape brand.

*Final verdict:*
Great all day vape assortment.


*Recommendations:*
Deli Express can do with some caramel notes straight of the bat.
First Flight has the potential to be a start to some crazy juice combos.
Would like to see a bottled on date or something similar

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

Awesome review @HPBotha!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Thanks for the review HP


----------



## Mario

Great review @HPBotha 
@Sir Vape whats the ETA on the Velocity RDA ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Velocity is leaving tomorrow. We were not happy with first batch due to the post issue. The new batch we are getting have been updated.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mario

@Sir Vape sweet Thanks!!!


----------



## Sir Vape

Next week we see two new flavours join the Fogg's range. These will be available in 0,3 & 6mg.

More detailed info to follow soon ...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## skola

Sir Vape said:


> Next week we see two new flavours join the Fogg's range. These will be available in 0,3 & 6mg.
> 
> More detailed info to follow soon ...
> 
> View attachment 29539



Much Excitement!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cave Johnson

Niice! I already want quite a bit of juice from you guys

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape

BREWING AND BOTTLING DONE!!!

2 NEW FLAVOURS JOIN THE FOGG'S RANGE TOMORROW

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## moonunit

Sir Vape said:


> BREWING AND BOTTLING DONE!!!
> 
> 2 NEW FLAVOURS JOIN THE FOGG'S RANGE TOMORROW



Awesome, almost ordered yesterday, excited to see the new additions although it may just add to the confusion?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cave Johnson

Niiice! Looking forward to the new flavours. 

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## moonunit

@Sir Vape, loaded yet?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir Vape

*We present:*

*The Pacific Coast


*

*Fogg’s baked pear adventure. A gourmet baked pear with brown sugar and cinnamon cookie crust with a scoop of Madagascan Vanilla Ice-cream. A unique dessert vape that will keep you begging for more. Set sail and explore the secrets of The Pacific Coast.*

&

*The Milky Way




Fogg’s much anticipated cereal treat. A combination of berry crunch and fruit loops infused with vanilla malt milk. A complex cereal vape with a sweet berry crunch on the inhale and a creamy fruity malt milk on the exhale. Travel back in time to your childhood days and set course for The Milky Way.

Now available in 0,3 and 6mg.

70vg/30pg

Our signature 50ml bottle 

Get yours now:

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/foggs-famous-sauce*

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## moonunit

Order placed, can't wait to try some sauce 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ET

Some tasty stuff coming out of fogg's kitchen

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## DarkSide

Never had the pleasure of vaping this juice, good time to place my order, The Milky Way here I come!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

